# Project Management Qualification



## cerberos (14 Sep 2006)

*Project manager qualifications*

How can a very experienced well and very well educated project manager get a project manager qualification fast and reasonably cheap?

A friend of mine wants to change job and maybe go contracting and wants to add a PM qualification to his CV.

C


----------



## Lauren (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: project manager qualifications*

I work as a contract project/prog manager but don't have specific qualification in PM (although I do have a Masters in Business & Technology).....Not all employers insist on the actual PM qualification ... Its useful if you haven't already worked as a PM as it covers the basics but if your friend already has experience, he/she should be ok...


----------



## cerberos (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: project manager qualifications*

thx for the reply Lauren. He also has a MSC in Computer Science but every one is asking for IPM, Prince2 , ITIL, PMI............
C


----------



## Lauren (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: project manager qualifications*

Don't assume that EVERYTHING stated in job adds (or asked for by agencies) is mandatory.... Employers (in my experience) are interested in relevant experience and the application of methodology or process to project management which can be learned on the job. When I look at job adds, I work on the assumption that if I have 80% of what they are looking for, I can apply.


----------



## cerberos (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

thx for the input Lauren, I would agee with you on that.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

I dont know what you consider cheap or fast, but the block release course
from the IPMI www.projectmanagement.ie is 2 days per month for 6 months, and caost around 6K I think


----------



## Cahir (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*



huskerdu said:


> I dont know what you consider cheap or fast, but the block release course
> from the IPMI www.projectmanagement.ie is 2 days per month for 6 months, and caost around 6K I think



It's above €8k but less than €9k - can't remember the exact figure.


----------



## quinno (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

Jeez, that's big bucks for a 6 month course a couple of days per month..... I think you also have to 're-certify' with the PMI every few years, so it looks like a bit of a spinner to me....


----------



## efm (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

In my experience there is no hard and fast rule regarding PM qualifications - I think that PM qualifications are looked for more on iT projects and no so much on Business projects - I know that HP want all their PM's to have Prince and in the UK even on the business side more and more companies are looking for Prince certification

The rationale behind this is if a PM has a qualification it is one less thing for an employer to worry about


----------



## RainyDay (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

The PMP exam from www.pmi.org is well recognised internationally as the benchmark PM qualification. In theory, he can do the exam at any time. In practice, he'll find it hard to pass (regardless of how much experience he has in the real world) unless he does a fair bit of preparation.


----------



## D8Lady (14 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

The Dublin Busines School is doing evening course in this. 
[broken link removed]

The aim is the PMP exam prep. 
14 weeks, Tuesday evenings cost is €1145. Was thinking of doing it myself.

D8L


----------



## redstar (15 Sep 2006)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*

Hi cerberos,

I saw this advertised in todays Irish Times Business section.

University of Limerick are offering two courses, Masters and Diploma, in Proj Mgmt by Distance Education over 2 years each.


----------



## Cels13 (14 Nov 2006)

I'm interested to pursue a career in project management but I'm not sure what training I do should yet. I'm looking at 
http://www.irishtraining.ie/business/project.html but it is not known if the Accreditation/Diploma is widely recognised by companies here in Dublin. Does anyone know?

Also, it would be greatly appreciated if someone can give me a list of training options for project management.


----------



## lissard (14 Nov 2006)

UCD have an MBS (Project Management) option in the Smurfit business school. Project management is normally covered in most MBA courses.


----------



## huskerdu (14 Nov 2006)

The Irish Project Management Institute run Diploma in Applied Project management, which runs on a block release basis for 6 months. 
Check out www.projectmanagement.ie


----------



## cinders (14 Nov 2006)

The Dublin Business School runs an evening diploma in Project Management - I'm hoping to do this one in Feb.   ([broken link removed])


----------



## Squonk (14 Nov 2006)

As a matte of interest, what does a qualification in Project Management allw you do? What are the benefits? Is it an instant pass to jobs/success etc?


----------



## Valheru (15 Nov 2006)

A PM Qualification or even PM Certification, does not guarantee success when going for a role but it is an advantage. It will be your experience that gets you the job but  qualification and/or certification (PMP/Prince 2/IMPA/...) may get you an interview.

I have IPMA Level C and it has certainly helped me move across industries more easily than if I did not have the certification.


----------



## Cels13 (16 Nov 2006)

Thanks to all who replied. It is v much appreciated.


----------



## RainyDay (19 Nov 2006)

Merged with older, similar thread


----------



## Jason_77 (14 Feb 2008)

What course did you end up doing?
Was it worth the effort and what are you working at now?


----------



## Teabag (16 Feb 2008)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*



huskerdu said:


> I dont know what you consider cheap or fast, but the block release course
> from the IPMI www.projectmanagement.ie is 2 days per month for 6 months, and caost around 6K I think



I did this course 2 years ago and it was excellent. It was 5k but there was also FAS funding.
It was a tough course though. The 2 days per month were interesting but the deliverables every month were substantial and there were a few exams. Well worth doing in my opinion.


----------



## quinno (18 Feb 2008)

*Re: Project manager qualifications*



Teabag said:


> ....but the deliverables every month were substantial....


 
Must be good - you're speaking like a Project Manager already


----------



## 3dolls (23 Feb 2008)

Have done both the IPMA Diploma and and PMI Certification. Tbh I found that preparing for the PMP was much more demanding and stressful. The deliverables(!) for the IPMA were not that difficult in themselves - juggling work, study, homework and potty-training DD2 was the tricky part for me
 The final project was timeconsuming, but once you get stuck in it's ok, and if your chosen topic is familiar to you makes it easier. The actual exams are split in two so quite manageable, and if u listen up, they give very good indications of what to focus on. 

The PMP format changed shortly after I sat it, so can't say what it's like now - I believe the pass mark went up and my understanding is that it is even more demanding overall. 

I'm not working right now but my accreditation is good till 12/2011, so I'm keeping my options open - *never* want to sit that exam again!


----------



## Complainer (23 Feb 2008)

3dolls said:


> I'm not working right now but my accreditation is good till 12/2011, so I'm keeping my options open - *never* want to sit that exam again!


You need to keep records of relevant training & development activities to keep your qualification active, so make sure you keep these records as you go along.


----------

